# What shot size?



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

I am looking to get scattergun educated. My first step was seeing what everyone was shooting. The next step in that education is what to feed it.

I'm wondering what shot you use for each animal, if you are targeting each, and what you would use on a "blind" or new stand?

Raccoon
Fox
Bobcat
Coyote
blind


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

For all of the above. #4 buck or Hevi-Shot dead coyote T shot. Which ever patterns the best in your shotgun...


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

AZ basically covered it, get a extra full or predator choke and start shooting a variety of number 4 buck and try Hevi-Shot Coyote loads. I had best luck with the federal, but every gun is different so get to shooting.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Raccoon #2 lead #6 Hevi shot
Fox #2 lead #6 Hevi shot
Bobcat "F" shot lead #2 Hevi shot
Coyote "F" lead BB Hevi shot
blind I don't hunt from a blind


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

I got some of the hevi shot #4 buck self defense rounds on sale from academy awhile back for 2.50 a box of 5 and leave them with the gun. I am assuming you are not saving the fur. 4 buck I think is 30-34 pellets in 2.75 inch depending on brand. I run it through a modified choke from an 870 and it seems to do pretty good.


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Dang Dawg said:


> Raccoon #2 lead #6 Hevi shot
> Fox #2 lead #6 Hevi shot
> Bobcat "F" shot lead #2 Hevi shot
> Coyote "F" lead BB Hevi shot
> blind I don't hunt from a blind


Blind means walking to a new stand where you haven't scouted before.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

two rounds of #4 buck with a 3rd #00 for a follow up


----------



## Boxerboxer (Aug 6, 2015)

220swift said:


> two rounds of #4 buck with a 3rd #00 for a follow up


Walk me through the reasoning here. I'm intrigued.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

here in Colorado most of my predator hunting (when I can get out) is done during either a duck or goose season so shotguns can only hold three rounds (plugged). As far as shot size,this is what I've done for years,clear back to the early 1970's when I started calling in Iowa farm/timber country, #4 buck for first shot, #4 buck for the second if needed shot and #00 for the if needed third shot for the little extra velocity the 00 packs. I've only used the scatter gun twice in the last dozen or so years. most of my calling is now in wide open country and most shots are over 100 yards. I carry the shotgun in a backpack scabbard for that just in case time


----------



## Dust (Mar 16, 2010)

Dang Dawg said:


> Raccoon #2 lead #6 Hevi shot
> Fox #2 lead #6 Hevi shot
> Bobcat "F" shot lead #2 Hevi shot
> Coyote "F" lead BB Hevi shot
> blind I don't hunt from a blind


Dang Dawg, sorry to bring this back up, but what #2 have you used that works? I am seeing

http://www.academy.com/shop/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&urlLangId=-1&productId=1107204&urlRequestType=Base&langId=-1&catalogId=10051
in 2 3/4 high brass, and Aguila in the same, but that's about it. Rio Buck is $14.99 at Cabela's, so it's hard to consider one or the other as "better"


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Hevi- shot brand in a 2 3/4 #4 two if you can find it will clobber coyotes but man there $$$$


----------

